# Aspen



## DLJeffs (Mar 4, 2021)

Just a quick question: I have at least one aspen tree out front that I'm going to have to cut down this summer. We have some sort of disease that affects white barked trees. The trees get damaged by deer scrapes, or beetle borers, etc., it weakens the tree and this fungus attacks. They slowly lose all the leaves and die. I've been applying a drench to my other three aspens hoping to save them. Anyway...

If I cut this one down, does anyone want any? The trunk just above grade is approx 8 inches around, maybe a little more. The last one I cut down didn't show any figure at all but I suspect where the branches take off there might be a little character. If anyone wants some, let me know how much and how you want me to treat it (e.g. paint the ends, let it dry naturally in the garage or something, whatever) and I'll see what I can do. I don't have a sawmill so it'll all be chain saw work.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 4, 2021)

I have been trying to figure out how to find "figured" aspen and have no clue Doug. We have a lot around us and I have been working with smaller pieces. I do like the way it turns, very soft wood. And where branches come off leaves color variations and grain pattern. But the pretty turned stuff in the stores I see, I have no idea where they find that extra pretty aspen.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 6, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Just a quick question: I have at least one aspen tree out front that I'm going to have to cut down this summer. We have some sort of disease that affects white barked trees. The trees get damaged by deer scrapes, or beetle borers, etc., it weakens the tree and this fungus attacks. They slowly lose all the leaves and die. I've been applying a drench to my other three aspens hoping to save them. Anyway...
> 
> If I cut this one down, does anyone want any? The trunk just above grade is approx 8 inches around, maybe a little more. The last one I cut down didn't show any figure at all but I suspect where the branches take off there might be a little character. If anyone wants some, let me know how much and how you want me to treat it (e.g. paint the ends, let it dry naturally in the garage or something, whatever) and I'll see what I can do. I don't have a sawmill so it'll all be chain saw work.



So Doug...which species? Did you have pictures? Is it Aspen hypoxylon?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 6, 2021)

Around tennessee we have crown wilt attacking our oaks. If you let them go for 3 years, they will be dead and termites started. At 5 years they are deadly to cut.
Aspen can be cut and "forgotten" for a season...
That should leave a few marks


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 6, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> So Doug...which species? Did you have pictures? Is it Aspen hypoxylon?


I don't know Mark, all I know is aspen.  Can it be ID'd before I cut it down?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 7, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I don't know Mark, all I know is aspen. Can it be ID'd before I cut it down?


I'm sure there are plenty of locals in your area trained to ID trees that could help you. Many are free. County conservation and state DNR are good places to start. 

If you have color pictures, bark (stump and upper), buds and leaves. If the leaves are dead on the ground, you could soak them a day or so, unroll and flatten them with a weighted object so they are flat to take a picture of next to a ruler to show scale.


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks. I'll ask around and see what I can find out and maybe take a couple photos if it would help. The first two we cut down a couple years ago did not show any figure or interesting grain pattern to me. So my neighbor's son took the trunk for fire wood and I hauled the rest to the yard waste recycle place at the landfill.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 7, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Thanks. I'll ask around and see what I can find out and maybe take a couple photos if it would help. The first two we cut down a couple years ago did not show any figure or interesting grain pattern to me. So my neighbor's son took the trunk for fire wood and I hauled the rest to the yard waste recycle place at the landfill.


I'm thinking it is likely a 'Quaking aspen', but that is just based on stats.


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 8, 2021)

I thought all aspen were "quaking" because of the way the leaves vibrate in the wind. I do know these grow relatively long seed cones (flowers?) in the spring, I'd say they average 1.5 - 2 inches long. Look like fuzzy catepillars. Sure make a mess when they all fall off and the wind blows them into piles. I doubt these are anything too unusual. Pretty sure the original builders of this house planted them when they landscaped, so they most likely got them from local nurseries. Our architectural rules no longer allow aspen trees.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2021)

What elevation are you at Doug? Here in AZ aspen doesn't grow below 7000 feet, that might be because of temprature, not elevation though...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 8, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I thought all aspen were "quaking" because of the way the leaves vibrate in the wind. I do know these grow relatively long seed cones (flowers?) in the spring, I'd say they average 1.5 - 2 inches long. Look like fuzzy catepillars. Sure make a mess when they all fall off and the wind blows them into piles. I doubt these are anything too unusual. Pretty sure the original builders of this house planted them when they landscaped, so they most likely got them from local nurseries. Our architectural rules no longer allow aspen trees.


Trembling aspen / Quaking aspen do not make messes. Their spring "flowering" is usually minimal. So sounding more like a 'Cottonwood'.


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 8, 2021)

Barry - we're just a smidge above 3,000 ft here. There were quite a few aspens in the neighborhood but this disease has been knocking them off with regularity.

Mark - for sure not a cottonwood unless you're saying there's a cottonwood aspen. White, smooth bark, aspen leaves. But it does make quite a mess during flower season.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

